# One dose of Strongid enough for cats?



## hillacinth (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi--
I took one of my cats to the vet recently for his yearly shots/exam, and unfortunately he had roundworms.

Now I'm very used to the one squirt now, one squirt in two weeks application of Strongid, so I was surprised when the vet said, "No, studies have shown that cats only need one dose. Dogs need two, but cats don't." They gave my cat Strongid in the office--it looked like maybe a larger dose than I'm used to seeing--and then they sent me home with two months' worth of Revolution as part of the treatment.

Is this standard practice nowadays? It just freaked me out a little because I've never been to that vet before and I've never NOT had to administer the second dose of wormer. 

Just want a little external validation that this vet isn't a wacko!
Thanks--
L.H.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe the answer would vary with the individual vets. I wish I could help more, but I found both answers in my research.


----------



## REDhcp (Nov 3, 2008)

my cat had worms and was given strongid at the rescue shelter. he still has diarrhea and the vet suggested he may have some other type of worm. I haven't paid to get his poo tested because he was given a generic dewormer and the strongid for the roundworms. I dont think he still has worms, the vet said sometimes one dose is not enough. at least thats what she said- and this is a holistic vet that i went to.

It may seem bad that i didn't have my cats dung sent in for testing which is $38 jsut to find out if he has worms. But to be honest I really think vets overreact sometimes and try to get you to throw money at the problem. 
I hope that when i switch foods he will not have loose poo anymore- i am sick of him stepping in it and smelling like crap!
good luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The reason for usually doing 2 doses has been that the med will only kill the live worms, but not the eggs. So the eggs will hatch later on and you're back to square one. So unless they've proven that the eggs really do die in a vast majority of cases or have changed the formula then a second dose would be needed.


----------

